# He's Back! IlliniViking's HO Layout



## IlliniViking

You may have seen in my N Scale layout thread that I sold that layout. So I asked the Mayor (aka the Wife) to change the zoning on a spare bedroom from BR to TR. After some tough negotiations it was approved. The room is approx 10' by 11'. The new HO layout will take up most of the room and measure approx 10' by 8' with an opening in the middle with access via a lift out bridge. I'm excited to get back into building a layout. Here are a few pictures of the progress, currently just building the table.

Before I could build, I needed to make it look a little like a train room. The picture on the left is an aerial view of the then Burlington Northern hump yard in Minneapolis. 

















Here is the original plan, sorry for the poor quality. I just took a picture of my drawing. I've already modified it a little bit while building the table. I plan to have one loop that goes around twice crossing over itself via a tunnel. I plan to do a modern freestyle layout with a locomotive service area and car shop. Also plan to have a few other industries including a gravel pit. I'll be running DCC, I already have the Digitrax Super Chief Starter set.









So the building begins.









First section built. Hmmm a little low 









Another section built. The corner is where there will be a river coming through, the reason it is lower.









Connected the two sections.









Just need to build the front table, put on the plywood and foam and begin laying track. I've received some of the flex track and road bed. Still need to order some turnouts. 

Till the next time


----------



## Fire21

You lucky dog, getting a whole room! Looks like nice framework. Go getup!!


----------



## tjcruiser

IlliniViking said:


> So I asked the Mayor (aka the Wife) to change the zoning on a spare bedroom from BR to TR. After some tough negotiations it was approved


:appl: :laugh:

Love that! Great to have another Viking civic construction project underway. Looking forward to your progress!


----------



## Big Ed

What happened? All that work?
You couldn't see the N scale anymore?
Why the move up to HO? 
What is next? O?:smilie_daumenpos:

You should have negotiated in keeping the N scale too.
What did you do with all the N scale trains you had? Did you sell it all as one deal? 

You should have added a link for the N scale thread to make it easy for newcomers (and older) members to take a look?:smokin:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5127


----------



## IlliniViking

Fire21, Yeah got the whole room, but part of the negotiations, was working on some remodel projects. Therefore, not much was accomplished this weekend on the layout, was busy remodeling a bathroom. I did start assembling the last part of the table, just didn't get too far.

TJ, Not sure which will be finished 1st, the layout or the stadium. Wait, a layout is never finished, guess that answers that.

Ed, Yep, I sold the whole N scale as one deal. I put it on craigslist with a price I was willing to let it go for. Someone in Ohio bought it for his son for Christmas. I could still see the N scale, but the eyesight is not what it used to be. The main reason though was HO has more options available, though N is getting more all the time. Thanks for posting the link to my old layout.


----------



## IlliniViking

Made some progress on the table this weekend. Part of the negotiations for the train room, was remodeling some other rooms. Been working on the main bathroom as well, so progress on the train is a bit slow.

Got all the framework done.









Got the OSB cut and laid out. It's not screwed down yet, I know I will be cutting the circle for the turntable when it comes in. Currently on backorder.









Did get a loco. Intermountain SD_40-2 Burlington Northern w/ sound. Can't wait to get it on some track. Haven't even taken it out of the box yet.









Also picked up the first structure. Modern roundhouse. Once I have it in place then I will know where the turntable needs to go.


----------



## DonR

Very nice craftsmanship. I am sadly lacking in that talent.

If you have not yet screwed down the 'bench' top, you might
want to drill the holes in the your cross pieces to carry the
many wires you'll no doubt be stringing under there. Easier
at this stage than doing the chore cramped under the table.

Don


----------



## IlliniViking

That is a great idea Don. Didn't even think about it. The table is built tall enough I can sit comfortably under it, but you are right, much easier from above.


----------



## IlliniViking

Not much to update, and sorry no pictures. I took Don's advice and drilled holes in all the cross members. I also screwed the OSB board down, ready to add the foam. I had to fire up my loco, so I ran it back and forth on a piece of flex track. I've ordered a few turnouts, hopefully will start laying some track this week.


----------



## DonR

If your model work is like your carpentry we can anticipate
seeing a very nice scenic layout.

Don


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Don. Hope I don't disappoint.


----------



## IlliniViking

After being away for a conference in a much warmer climate, I finally have some time to post a few updates. Not much really, but I've added the foam to the layout. In the corner where there is no foam will be a river or possibly two creeks that converge. I have not decided yet.




























I also received another structure, the Glacier Gravel kit from Walthers as well as some Peco turnouts.


----------



## IlliniViking

Started working on Glacier Gravel. I need the structure complete so I can get a good idea where that part of the main line will run through. Ran out of the paint I was using, hopefully will have time to pick some up tomorrow after work.


----------



## IlliniViking

Been working on the Glacier Gravel structure from Walthers. I will try to post some pics tonight of the progress. Hope to be laying some track soon.


----------



## IlliniViking

Well, I was going to post some pictures to prove I've actually been working on something, but I get an error uploading the files. Say's there was an error setting up the folder, contact the webmaster if it continues. Anyone else having issues uploading pictures?


----------



## Big Ed

I see that you always post your pictures from the gallery?

Try this,
A copy and paste of mine from the help thread.

What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture wherever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.

Your picture should be in the thread.


----------



## IlliniViking

Ok, thanks to Big Ed for the help with posting the pictures in a different way. :thumbsup: This way is actually easier than using the gallery.

Here is an update on the layout. No track has been laid  , but hopefully soon. I've been working on the gravel company, Sly Stone Gravel. The placement of this structure will dictate where part of the track is laid.

Started with painting the parts.
















Started the assembly of the structure. The work space has become a mess.









I have the structure almost completed, I will post some pics of the finished product soon.

I did pick up some rolling stock from ebay. First is this BN container well car with two containers. I'm not going to model an intermodal yard, but I thought it would be good car for checking curves and height clearance.









I also snagged these single dome tankers. All three for less than $10 each, weathered and roll nicely.


----------



## IlliniViking

A few updates for the layout. The Sly Stone Co. is basically complete. I do need to get the decals on and weather it, but I will wait till I'm ready to place it on the layout so I can see the best place for the decals.























Here is where I have planned to put it. I will need to build the table up a bit. I think it will actually sit closer to the corner to give more room in the gravel pit as well as the sidings leading to it.


----------



## IlliniViking

Quick update from the weekend. The original plan was to start laying out some track, but then I received my 90' DCC turntable. I had originally ordered one from MicorMark but it was back ordered, and Walthers is out of stock. I search the net and came up empty. I was checking ebay frequently with no luck, then Thursday I found two on ebay. One was an auction for a used one, the other, a buy it now. Jumped on the buy it now for $100 less than what they normally sell for with free shipping. Received it on Saturday.









So, I started on the roundhouse instead of laying out some track. With the turntable and roundhouse built I will be able to see how they will fit on the layout and finalize my layout plan. I started with adding the mortar to the bricks.









I've also sprayed several other parts and hope to start assembly tonight. I'll post more pics as I progress.


----------



## Shadowplayer

Good idea, lay the buildings out BEFORE the track. 

I did it the other way and it was kinda a pain.


----------



## IlliniViking

Getting closer to laying some actual track. This last weekend was a train show weekend. Hit two shows in the area and picked up a few things, I'll get some pics posted of the goods. I also completed the roundhouse (well 99% complete), just needs some weathering, the track and pits installed. Here are few pics.

Under construction
















Completed





































With this complete, I've cleaned up the mess that took over the table and I'm in the process of getting the exact location for the roundhouse and turntable. Hope to have those installed tonight or tomorrow. Need to get some track layed, I need to run some trains


----------



## IlliniViking

Ok, finally had some time to get an update posted. I've had this crossing sign for quite awhile, finally got it mounted on a board and put on the wall.









Actually did some work on the table. Cut the hole for the turntable, so now I can get it mounted and make sure its working and then start laying some track.
















Here's a few pics of some stuff I picked up at a train show a couple weeks ago:


----------



## IlliniViking

Quick update, got the turntable in where it will sit. I hooked it up temporarily to make sure it will work and it did. Ran both my locos back and forth on some test track, really need to get some track put down. With the weather turning nicer, it will be harder to get in the train room and get some work done.


----------



## microbuss

I want to know how you mounted the crossbuck 
How much were the Excavator, Articulated truck & the Front-End Loader? 
Hope you didn't glue the roof on roundhouse


----------



## IlliniViking

microbuss said:


> I want to know how you mounted the crossbuck
> How much were the Excavator, Articulated truck & the Front-End Loader?
> Hope you didn't glue the roof on roundhouse


I mounted the crossbuck on a piece of 2x6, painted brown, with a couple lag screws. Then I used 4 screws through the 2x6 into a stud in the wall.

They were $15 each for the Excavator, Articulated truck and the loader. There were a few vendors at the show who had them, but most were asking $25, $15 seemed like a good deal.

I did not glue the roof down on the roundhouse. I assumed at some point I would need to get a loco out of there, also I want to add some details to the inside, maybe someone welding as well.


----------



## rhikdavis

Finished yet?


----------



## IlliniViking

rhikdavis said:


> Finished yet?


Not even close. With the weather warming up, I've shifted to outside projects, gardening, mowing, etc. Also, as part of my negotiations to get the train room, we are doing some remodeling in the house. We've been painting and now we are replacing flooring in 2/3 of the house. 

That being said, I have made a little progress. I have the turntable in and track glued and wired in the roundhouse. I have the holes drilled for the wire, just need to place the roundhouse and program the turntable. I've also purchased a few bridges that I need to build so I can get some track down and get moving on it. 

This weekend we have the grandkids, so we are heading over to the Monticello Railway Museum to ride and play on the big trains.


----------



## microbuss

IlliniViking said:


> I mounted the crossbuck on a piece of 2x6, painted brown, with a couple lag screws. Then I used 4 screws through the 2x6 into a stud in the wall.
> 
> They were $15 each for the Excavator, Articulated truck and the loader. There were a few vendors at the show who had them, but most were asking $25, $15 seemed like a good deal.
> 
> I did not glue the roof down on the roundhouse. I assumed at some point I would need to get a loco out of there, also I want to add some details to the inside, maybe someone welding as well.


ok thanks cause I has a old aluminum St Andrews Cross crossbuck I need to do that with 
course I'd love a crossbuck from Mexico & 2 from Canada


----------



## IlliniViking

Well it's that time of the year when IlliniViking has time to work on the railroad again. Mostly I've been building a couple of bridges. One is a double track to span the walk through and the other is a curved bridge to cross a couple of rivers in a deep canyon in the corner of the layout. I started putting down the foam to build up the canyons as well. I was also able to get the roundhouse in place and have the turntable programmed to stop at the correct locations. I will try and get some pics posted soon of the progress.

Feels good to be back at it.


----------



## IlliniViking

As promised a few days ago, I have some updates with pictures. First is some pics of the progress I've made building the river canyons in the corner of the layout.

Here is the corner before the foam and the basic layout of where the rivers will be.








Some pictures of the foam progress















There was a difference in height between the corner and the rest of the layout. Looking around I found something that fits perfect. Yes that is baseboard trim  don't tell the wife  Actually it was extra that was lying around in the garage, but it works.















Meanwhile, I started putting the risers on the other side of the layout. The grade is little steep (4%), but to get to the height I need there is no other way to do it with the size of the layout.















Even though the only track I have down is in the roundhouse, I've started getting the controls in place. Here is the loconet panel.








A couple of switches that will control my double crossover. I received a 6 pack of Tortoise Switch Machines from TrainTek LLC on Saturday, but they didn't send 5 of the packs that have the wire, fulcrum and screw. Hopefully they will get those sent to me soon. I'm still waiting for a reply to my email.








Here is a shot of the turntable control box.








Also figured I could start making some rocks for the scenery, so I used up all my hydrocal (was only enough for one batch) and make a few.








Until the next time.....


----------



## IlliniViking

Had some time off this past week, so when I was not preparing for Christmas, I found a little time to work on the layout. I've made some progress on the lift bridge to access the middle of the layout as well as getting some roadbed down.

Here is the lift bridge progress. I've ordered a single track pony truss bridge to add a third rail across the opening. Hopefully I will have that by the end of the week and can work on it over the long weekend.

Here is the opening to access the middle of the layout. The opening is 18" across.








Put a couple of 1x4 pieces to support the bridge








Found a cabinet hinge in the garage and attached it to the plywood and then to the layout.








I drilled 3 holes through the plywood into the 1x4 brace on the end opposite the hinge end. I put 3 nails through the plywood to make sure the bridge always lines up in the same spot. I've actually removed one nail so I am only using two. Three nails made it too tight and I was having trouble opening the bridge.








Painted the plywood and hinge flat black.















Added some foam to the ends and attached the double bridge to the plywood.








While working on the bridge I also laid out some potential rail to get an idea of space.















Worked on the opposite risers.















And managed to get some roadbed put down.






















I received the missing parts for my Tortoise switch machines, so I hope to get the crossover in and the working, then hopefully start laying some track off of that. I won't have a full loop for a while I need to build some more bridges for the two river corner. I did buy some balsa and bass wood to try my hand at scratch building a trestle.

Until next time....


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Looks amazing already! Can't wait to see more progress! And.....did I see a R/C helicopter in one of those pics? 

-J.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Mr Buchholz!

Yes there was an R/C helicopter in one of the pics. It's a very cheap one, I have not flown it in probably a year. It's very hard to control.


----------



## IlliniViking

As you will see in the pictures, I finally got some track put down. Not much, the crossover is in and some track on each side of the crossover. Also got some more roadbed installed. A lot of the work was done under the bench, I installed 4 tortoises for the crossover and have them all wired. Also installed a master power switch and outlet, was tired of crawling under the layout to plug and unplug the power. 

Here are the 4 tortoises installed. I wired them to two switches so when I flip one switch it moves the opposite turnouts so the train can go outside line to inside line, and the other switch moves the other two lines. Hope that makes sense.









The wiring was a little messy, so I went ahead and cleaned it up a bit. The before and after:
















Here is the master switch and outlet I wired. The switch is hidden under the layout, but is on the edge so it can be reached very easily. I put it under the layout so it would not be accidentally flipped while the layout is operating. That and the twin grandsons love to flip light switches for some reason.
















Back to the top of the layout and the installed crossover.









Here is a shot of some installed track and more roadbed. You will notice that the roundhouse is not there. I was not happy with the fact the turntable sat low and required the track to be installed on the foam instead of roadbed to line up. Instead of making the transition from the mainlines on roadbed to the yard on the foam, I just raised the turntable and that required the roundhouse to be raised as well. It's a bonus that I don't have to work around the roundhouse when putting in the track and roadbed behind it.
















Since the layout takes up the majority of the room, there is no place for a work space. This causes the layout to get very messy. 









Still waiting for the single truss bridge I ordered from Walthers. I think they finally shipped it, so hopefully I can get the bridge finished up net weekend.

Until next time....


----------



## IlliniViking

Not much of an update, more of a frustration post. I received my single track pony truss bridge from Walthers today. Excited to get building it, I quickly realized there are two missing parts. I've already sent an email to Walthers, hoping they will respond tomorrow that they are sending me the missing parts. The good thing is there is always something else to work on. 

I think I need to rethink my lift up bridge for the pass through. I don't think my original plan will work as it seems the track will bind on the hinged end. I have not attached any track, but just lifting while holding a piece of track in place, it will hit the piece of track on the stationary part of the layout if that makes sense. In order for the track not to hit, it looks like I will need a gap of at least a 1/4". I could make the bridge drop down instead of lift up, but I will narrow my pass through by probably 6 inches and it's only 18 inches now. Guess that could keep me from gaining any weight. I'll do some research and see what ideas I can come up with.


----------



## DonR

Progress is looking good.

Since you mention the lift bridge, the worry wart comes in to
ask if you have provided isolated sections of track either side of
the 'bridge' that will go dead when the bridge is 'out'?

Don


----------



## IlliniViking

Don,

That's a good question. I have actually not installed the track leading up to either side of the bridge yet and I have thought of that. The plan is to isolate the rails leading up to the bridge and control with a pressure switch when the bridge is closed.


----------



## IlliniViking

I thought about it off and on today, then when I got home from work, took the bridge off and started looking at the hinge. Tried a couple different ideas and none of them worked, but then it hit me  I flipped the hinge around and cut out some of the foam. The hinge forces the plywood higher as it opens. Did a little testing and it worked, so I got it all attached. At the same time I changed the way the opposite end locks in. I removed the nails and put some holding blocks on each side. The whole thing works like a charm. Now to get some track on it.

The new hinge installation:








The bridge open part way:








The holding blocks on the opposite side:








I didn't hear from Walthers today, so hopefully tomorrow. The auto response to my email stated they respond within two business days usually. If I don't hear something tomorrow, they will get a phone call. Did receive the Walthers Reliable Warehouse & Storage kit I purchased on Ebay today, so I have another project to work on.


----------



## IlliniViking

Got a little work done today while watching the Vikings blow the game.  Anyway, put down some more track and roadbed, also started working on a new structure so I can get the placement of the siding that feeds it.

A pic of the track heading up the incline as well as the roadbed leading into the siding feeding the yard.








Here is the structure I started working on, Reliable Warehouse & Storage that will fit nicely on a corner of the layout.








The corner where it will go.








Just need to get the main bus in under the table, so I can connect the track that is in place, then I can get a loco running back and forth.


----------



## tc228jc

What kind of foam are you using? I am new to all of this. The wife and I are just getting into model railroading.


----------



## IlliniViking

tc228jc said:


> What kind of foam are you using? I am new to all of this. The wife and I are just getting into model railroading.


Welcome to the hobby. I'm using the 1" pink foam that comes in 4'x8' sheets at the lumber yard.. I have it over 1/2" OSB board. The one down side to the 1" is you don't have much space to carve down for creeks or something similar. That is why I built my one corner down lower for the river that will eventually be in there.


----------



## IlliniViking

A small update. Got quite a bit done, but only a few pics. Was able to get the main power bus ran under the table for half the layout. Fired up my locos and ran them back and forth. I have the Reliable Storage and Warehouse about 90% assembled which allowed me to place the siding that will service it. Placed another turnout and tortoise and installed some more track.

A couple pics, the first is the siding and the second is just some track around a curve.

















I also started building the trestle for the outside loop. Here is a picture of the bent I came up with. It's all freehand, but I think I may redo it as it seems a bit out of scale. The posts would be about 14"x14" in real life and the cross bracing would be closer to 6" X 20".


----------



## Fire21

Quote:
Originally Posted by tc228jc View Post
What kind of foam are you using? I am new to all of this. The wife and I are just getting into model railroading.

Most lumber suppliers and home improvement centers farther north sell the foam sheets in various thicknesses: ¾", 1", 2". Even if you can't find 2". a couple layers of 1" will give you the option of digging deeper for rivers and gorges. Don't be concerned about the color...different manufacturers use different colors for their product, pink, blue, green, lavender. Once you have it laid, you can use any variety of tools for digging your terrain shape: knives, rasps, small claw tools, etc. Mistakes or joints between layers can be smoothed out using plaster or spackling compound.

Look through some of the layout photos here on the MTF and see how others have done theirs. It's kind of nerve-wracking to start plowing into your layout, but just use some spare pieces to experiment with and to get the feel of how much or little effort it takes to achieve whatever you're trying to accomplish. The rough texture when you're done digging can be painted to look like rock, and it's amazing how real it can look! The foam can also be sanded, so it's possible to make smooth surfaces also.

Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## IlliniViking

I used 2" foam on my previous N scale layout and carved a creek in that. I didn't have any plans that called for much carving on this layout so I went with the 1". On the N scale I also attached the foam straight to the bench work with no plywood. I would not recommend that, while the foam was very strong, there is nowhere to easily attach things like switch machines under the layout.


----------



## IlliniViking

Making some progress, getting some more track to run a loco back and forth. Since the last update, I've finished the Reliable Storage building, assembled the diesel fueling facility, placed the track on the bridge, added a curved turnout with tortoise and put down some more roadbed.

Here is the completed warehouse. I still need to add some decals and weather it, but I plan to do that to most of the structures after the track is all laid and I have the final placement decided.
















I also completed the assembly of the diesel fueling facility, again it needs weathered. With this I get a good idea of how the tracks are going to be in the loco service area.









Attached the tracks to the double bridge that is on the lift out. I have one set wired, but I ran out of suitcase connectors so I need to get some more before it's finalized. I'm also waiting on Walthers for the missing parts for the other bridge that will be on the lift out. 









Placed curved turnout that leads to a siding and the loco service area. Used my last tortoise, so I ordered another 6 which should be all I need to finish the turnouts.









Put down some more roadbed that leads to a crossing. Most of the section will actually be in a tunnel. Need to cut in some access holes before the tunnels are built.









Just a pic of my BN SD 40-2 and caboose. It's a really nice loco, runs very smooth. Can't wait to get more track down so I can get it running a little faster.


----------



## IlliniViking

The Sunday update. Found a little time this weekend to work on some things. Put down some more track, hopefully will have a full loop before long. Worked on the trestle bridges that will span the two rivers and also worked on the plate girder bridge span that a road will go through. While doing all that, I also found some time to work on the sanding towers that will go in the locomotive maintenance yard

A couple of pics of the new track that was installed.















Started the first trestle deck.








The deck is completed and temporarily put in place. Need a couple more bents and few adjustments.








Here is an area along the back wall where a road will be coming through. 

Closed in the gap with some foam and cork.








Added some angled foam.















First coat of mud that will become the concrete bridge abutment.


----------



## Magic

Your sure making some nice progress on the layout and it's looking great.

You did answer one question for me. Just today I was looking at the same fueling station but it wouldn't fit my small space but from your pics I see that I can modify it to fit, Thanks.

Magic


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Magic. Sometimes I feel I have not made much progress, but when I step back and look at the whole layout I realize I've made quite bit.


----------



## IlliniViking

Minor update (sorry no pics). Put a second coat on the bridge abutments and worked a little on the sanding towers. After almost a month, a few emails and phone calls to Walthers, I finally received the missing parts to the pony bridge so I also worked on that a little. Picked up some dowels and more bass and balsa wood. I'm not really happy with my bent design for tthe trestle bridges so I am going to try again and see what happens.


----------



## IlliniViking

A Super Bowl Sunday update. Watching the game, thought I would post an update. Not much progress this weekend, too many other obligations. Did complete the assembly of the pony truss bridge and the sanding towers. Both are getting their final paint jobs. Started building another bent for the the trestle bridge.

Some photos of the pony truss bridge. I really enjoyed this build. It took a while to get the missing parts but once I did, the build was pretty easy. The kit is a laser cut and it's amazing how all the flimsy parts come together to make a strong bridge.























Here is my second attempt at a bent for the trestle. I like this one better.


----------



## IlliniViking

Valentines Day Update...Made some pretty good progress despite having a lot of interruptions this weekend. I pretty much finished the bridge abutments. Have the upper trestle bridge decks done, just need paint. Added the pony truss bridge to the lift up and added some more roadbed. Pretty close to getting one complete loop around the layout.

Here is the bridge abutments. I used some vinyl spackling, putting it on in thin layers, knocking off the big excess with the putty knife between coats. After the fourth coat, I used a damp kitchen sponge to smooth it out. After 6 coats, I had the base where I liked, then I add some expansion joints and painted them. Not really sold on the expansion joints, I scribed them in with an razor knife and hightlighted with a pencil. I think they stand out a bit too much. Here are some pictures of the process.

















































The upper trestle is coming along. I added the end supports for both spans and completed the decks for both spans. I have two bents done, but need to make 6 more, a total of 4 per span.
























The pony truss bridge has been painted a flat black and is now attached to the lift bridge.









Here is a boring pic of some roadbed that leads to one end of a sidding and also to the locomotive maintenance area. I have the tortoise in place for the curved turnout.


----------



## Ml-toys

Very nice so far. I am also using the risers on my n-scale layout. I was going to plaster cloth all the risers first but now i want to see how you do yours with the track down first.

Your posts and pics are very informative and so helpful for someone like me doing a first design.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thank you MI-Toys. My plan for the risers is a combination of sculptamold, hydrocal cast rock, and some strategically placed retaining walls. To the left of the bridge abutments, will be a tunnel entrance so a good chunk of that riser will be in the tunnel.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here's my regular Sunday...errrrrr....Monday afternoon update. With the weather in the mid 60's, a train show and family dinner this weekend, didn't get much done on the layout. No pics right now, but I might try to do a mid-week update.

Went to a small train show in Hoopeston, IL and picked up a couple items, an 2-6-0 steamer loco that don't run for a few $$, the plan was just for a static display since I'm doing a modern layout. I'll probably pop it open and see if I can get it going at some point, but that was not the plan behind the purchase. Also picked up some cork roadbed and large used curved turnout. Not sure of the brand, but looks good and works very well.

On the layout, I was able to get some more track and roadbed installed. Ran a loco back and forth a bit and found a section that I didn't have the feeders connected properly under the table. I use what I call suitcase clips and I failed to squeeze one all the way.


----------



## HO LOVER

Awesome work, i have subbed.:appl:


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks HO Lover. I actually have some updates I need to post, but I've been very busy. I usually don't work much on the layout once the weather starts turning nice.


----------



## jlc41

Very nice work. Thanks for posting the how to's. I learned a good deal following your N and ho layouts. Wish I would have found it sooner. That tip about placing the buildings first that determines the placement of the track is a winner.
Joe


----------



## IlliniViking

Thank you jlc41. Like you, I've learned a lot from threads on this site. I learned a lot working on my N scale layout, a lot of trial and error. One great thing about this hobby, if you don't like how something turned out, you can always redo it, usually for very little money and some of your time, depending on what it is of course.


----------



## DonR

IlliniViking said:


> Thank you jlc41. Like you, I've learned a lot from threads on this site. I learned a lot working on my N scale layout, a lot of trial and error. One great thing about this hobby, if you don't like how something turned out, you can always redo it, usually for very little money and some of your time, depending on what it is of course.


Which is why we say "a modelers work is never done'.

Very nice workmanship.

Don


----------



## IlliniViking

Same layout, different room. Over the summer we had put our house on the market so I took down the layout and stored it in the garage. A few months later we decided to stay here so I set the layout back up but in a different bigger room. The layout will stay the same size for now, but there is definitely more room to add on. Here is the layout in the new room...









I've been working on the layout a little since Christmas so here are a few updates. Working on the river in the corner so I can get the bridges set and get the track finished for at least one complete loop.

The river corner:








The bridge is just sitting there for now. I want to get the sculptamold in and paint the rocks and side before I get the bridges in place.

A shot of the other river.








Also working on a Pikestuff engine house, but I'm going to use it for a car shop.








Feels good to get back to the layout.


----------



## time warp

Nice scenic effects! Should be some great camera angles as well.
I see the coal cars on the wall shelf, and the mine structure. 2+2 = Coal Drags, right?:appl:

You do realize that duckunder will become increasingly smaller as you age!:laugh:

Very nice so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Ml-toys

Nice, i subscribe to this thread to stay up to date.


----------



## IlliniViking

time warp said:


> Nice scenic effects! Should be some great camera angles as well.
> I see the coal cars on the wall shelf, and the mine structure. 2+2 = Coal Drags, right?:appl:
> 
> You do realize that duckunder will become increasingly smaller as you age!:laugh:
> 
> Very nice so far:thumbsup:


Thank You! I'm actually going with a gravel pit instead of a coal mine. I'm with you on the duck under that's why it's a lift bridge . It's hinged on one end and tips up.


----------



## time warp

IlliniViking said:


> Thank You! I'm actually going with a gravel pit instead of a coal mine. I'm with you on the duck under that's why it's a lift bridge . It's hinged on one end and tips up.


 Dolese in Enid OK received nearly all of their aggregate via rail when I lived in Oklahoma, and they had a sand dredging operation near Dover. They would haul sand for concrete out of there in long strings of hoppers. A "sand drag"?


----------



## IlliniViking

time warp said:


> Dolese in Enid OK received nearly all of their aggregate via rail when I lived in Oklahoma, and they had a sand dredging operation near Dover. They would haul sand for concrete out of there in long strings of hoppers. A "sand drag"?


I like that idea, research it some.


----------



## IlliniViking

A few minor updates to the layout. Continued working on the river area. I used all my sculptamold, so I'm at a stand still in that area until I get my shipment. Guess I could do some painting in the areas that won't need more sculptamold. Started working on the line that will run to the car shop and the turntable. Just put down some roadbed so far today. 

River area photos:








I have the bridge deck just sitting there, the bents are not in place obviously.








Another shot of both rivers.








Here's a shot of the roadbed heading to the car shop.


----------



## time warp

Coming along! Hey, I like the Choo Choo drawing on the wall back there.


----------



## IlliniViking

time warp said:


> Coming along! Hey, I like the Choo Choo drawing on the wall back there.


My granddaughter drew the picture for me. She was 10 or 11 when she made if.


----------



## IlliniViking

Got my order of sculptamold, so I worked on the river area again, pretty close to painting some of the rock. Also got some more roadbed in all the way to the car shop.

I ran into an issue that has me stumped right now. Before I can run the roadbed to the turntable, I needed to know where the 1st stop is. Last year when installed the turntable it was working fine. I put the bridge back in but when I tried to calibrate it, the TT just keeps going around and around. I cleaned the metal prongs and the sensor with no luck. I also did a reset, still no luck. I've done some searching on the net but have not found a solution. Not sure if it went bad or what. Anyone ever seen or had this issue?


----------



## IlliniViking

Small update. I did get the turntable working, not sure what the issue was. I posted in the technical forum about it. So I've ran some roadbed to the turntable. Soldered some feeders to some track so I should be getting some more track down this weekend along with some painting in the river area. Hopefully I will get some pics posted soon.


----------



## IlliniViking

Put the first coat of paint on the river area. Also got the first turnout to the turntable and car shop installed and the tortoise wired. I need to get a terminal block to clean up some wiring for the turnouts. I need to post some pics, but first I need to take some. Maybe after the game.


----------



## Schwinn68

Which terminal block are you using? I've been looking for one and haven't found what I'm looking for yet. Can't wait to see the pics of the rivers.


----------



## time warp

Schwinn68 said:


> Which terminal block are you using? I've been looking for one and haven't found what I'm looking for yet. Can't wait to see the pics of the rivers.


 Did you try Home Depot? I know they have them, they are the barrier style with slotted binding screws.


----------



## VegasN

Wow! Good progress. Really liking what I'm Seeing.


----------



## Tony35

You are going to have some very nice scenes to watch the trains roll on thru


----------



## Lemonhawk

Fry's also carries terminal barrier strips along with little shorting bars the short to the adjacent terminal. http://www.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&cat=&query_string=terminal+barrier


----------



## DonR

I prefer the type of barrier strip shown in
Lemonhawks link.

However, you may find it easier to find a
Radio Shack. They have a milk plastic version
that you INSERT the wires INTO rather than wrap
them around a screw post.

Don


----------



## VegasN

Oh, I can see I am going to have a ton of questions when I get to this point.....


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks for the compliments. Like most here I wish I had more time. I plan to get a lot done, then life steps in and the plans go out the window.

The strips I am using are like the 8 and 10 pole shown in LemonHawks link. Once I pick one up and get the turnouts wired through it I will post some pics.[


----------



## time warp

DonR said:


> I prefer the type of barrier strip shown in
> Lemonhawks link.
> 
> However, you may find it easier to find a
> Radio Shack. They have a milk plastic version
> that you INSERT the wires INTO rather than wrap
> them around a screw post.
> 
> Don


 I like the insert type as well, It's just that I have a bunch of barrier strip already. I don't wrap the wire though, use crimp terminals. Do you tin your wires when using the insert type, Don?


----------



## Schwinn68

IlliniViking said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Like most here I wish I had more time. I plan to get a lot done, then life steps in and the plans go out the window.
> 
> The strips I am using are like the 8 and 10 pole shown in LemonHawks link. Once I pick one up and get the turnouts wired through it I will post some pics.[


thank you. I would really appreciate it. I just bought the fancy crossover for our eztrack and it came with electric motors to switch. I plan on running a left and a right, right next to each other so I can move trains between my two main lines.


----------



## IlliniViking

As promised Schwinn here are some photos of the before and after of my turnout wiring.

Here are couple of before shots. I had the power lines to the toggle switches wired with wire nuts and I needed to add more turnouts. So I removed the wire nuts and used the barrier strip. 

Before:
















Here is a pic of the barrier strip before I installed it under the layout.








And here is the after. I apologize for the quality of the photos, not a lot of light under the layout.


----------



## IlliniViking

I've been painting some of the scenery around the two rivers area. I want to get some of it painted before I get the bridges in so I don't have to try and paint in a tight area around them.

I started with a base coat of slate grey watered down.
















Needed to tone down the dark color so the next coat was stone grey, also watered down. I just washed over the first coat quickly.
















Still too dark, next coat is warm grey, not as watered down.

















As you can see there are several small white spots, I've went back with a small brush and hit those, though I've noticed some more since I painted them. I still think it's too dark, so I'm going to put a couple more coats of the warm grey on and then finish with some white dry brushing to highlight it some. Of course once I add some green, bushes, trees etc it will all come together,


----------



## Schwinn68

Thank you for the pics. I see what you mean now and how you split the wiring.


----------



## VegasN

Those rock formations are looking pretty darn good to me.....


----------



## Lemonhawk

They do make jumpers for barrier terminals, makes it even cleaner.
Here is an example http://www.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&cat=&query_string=terminal+barrier


----------



## time warp

Little by little..............


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Vegas, they are coming along.

I've seen those Lemonhawk, but I wanted of get this done so I made my own 

It's a process time warp, but very enjoyable.


----------



## IlliniViking

Put some more track down. Ran the lines to the car shop. The piece of flex track to the turntable is not actually down yet, just laying there for now. I'm going to kit bash the fueling station I assemble last year and get it in place along that stretch.

















Should have a complete oval of track down soon. Just need to get the bridges in place and put down two pieces of track.


----------



## VegasN

Can't wait to see them running trains on them!


----------



## IlliniViking

Been pretty busy with the layout. Just wanted to post a few updates with more to come.

The turnout on the car shop tracks (my most recent post) has a tortoise, so I thought I would get that wired up. Nothing exciting, just showing the switch wiring and how it's installed on the layout face.

























Another item I have been working on is the fueling station. This is the Walthers fueling station with two tracks, but after putting in the car shop and where one of the main lines will need to run, I won't have room for it. I've cut it down to one track and it will be installed on the line to the turntable.

Here is what the fueling station looked like before.








Here it is after I cut it down and in it's probable location.


----------



## VegasN

It looks really very good there. Perfect match and fit!


----------



## time warp

I like the way things are progressing, looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikola

IlliniViking said:


> The turnout on the car shop tracks (my most recent post) has a tortoise......


What's a tortoise?


----------



## jlc41

I think it's in the reptile or amphibian family and can be used to switch turnouts and other things. The good news is they don't need to be fed.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looks really great, IlliniViking!



Nikola said:


> What's a tortoise?


A Tortoise is a brand name of a DC motor that moves the points of a turnout. I have several on my own layout. I've found them to be highly reliable. They are geared down such that it takes a couple seconds for the motor to move the points from one side to the other, so they are also known as slow motion switch machines. They typically are mounted underneath your layout so that they are completely hidden.

Mark


----------



## VegasN

And I hear a pain in the arse to install, but worth the effort.


----------



## Lemonhawk

It's a lot easier to install Switchmasters. One hole to drill and the machine can be installed rotated anywhere about that hole that you and easily seen when the wire is inserted. http://www.builders-in-scale.com/bis/sm-home.html


----------



## IlliniViking

Nikola said:


> What's a tortoise?


I see others have answered your question. Here is a link to one:

Tortoise


----------



## IlliniViking

VegasN said:


> And I hear a pain in the arse to install, but worth the effort.


I've installed 10 so far and for the most part they have been pretty straight forward. The only challenge I had was when the tortoise was right next to a cross member under the table. It was a little tight, but I managed to get it installed.


----------



## IlliniViking

Finally got the final bridges on the first loop in and the first loop is complete. Sent the locomotive around for the first complete run. Attached a few hoppers and quickly discovered a few issues with the track. I have three sections where the hoppers uncouple from the locomotive. I've started to correct the issues and will post some pics of that work later.

Here is the final track in place.


----------



## VegasN

Wow....looks great!


----------



## Magic

Congrats, it's always nice to get the trains running in circles.
Looking good.

Magic


----------



## time warp

I hope your momentum continues, it's shaping up nicely.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks everyone!! It is great to finally get a train rolling, and I think I have most of the track issues resolved, just need to get the repairs glued back down. 

time warp, I have been working almost nightly on the layout, the issue is spring is coming and then all that momentum dies and I'm busy doing other stuff. I'm really going to try and work on the layout more this spring and summer, usually it just sits until winter again.


----------



## jlc41

Nice work, progress will keep you going.


----------



## Nikola

Curious - when stacking foam board as in the photos above to build elevation, are the separate pieces hollowed out to save material and weight, or are they continuous sheets?


----------



## VegasN

It looks like solid sheets of extruded foam. Very light so not really a weight issue, and they sell them in large sheets, so not really a materials issue either. A great option for mountains and terrain.


----------



## IlliniViking

Nikola said:


> Curious - when stacking foam board as in the photos above to build elevation, are the separate pieces hollowed out to save material and weight, or are they continuous sheets?


Vegas is correct, these are solid pieces built up. There is not much weight there at all.


----------



## IlliniViking

Sorry I don't have some pics right now, but I have all the track issues resolved on the outer loop and the train kept a rolling round and round. Love seeing the trains running . I'll get some pics posted of the before and after this weekend.


----------



## VegasN

Congrats on your track issues!! Nothing too difficult I hope. 
I agree 1000%. All the troubles, hassles, rants, cussing......everything all goes away with the joy of seeing them run!


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice size. youre moving along quite quickly.


----------



## IlliniViking

I had track issues in a couple of spots around the first loop. The issues I found were the front truck on my loco was derailing the first wheels of the truck and cars uncoupling from the loco because of coupler height. One area where this occurred is where the inclines meet the flat part of the raised section. One part of this area is where the two section of the framework connect and I had cut the track to take down the layout last summer. To solve the issue I cut the track out in these areas and sanded down the roadbed to smooth out the angle from the riser to the flat part. I've added a few pics to show what I'm talking about.

Here is a shot of the front truck crossing one of these areas. It's not a great picture, but I think you can see the front wheels off the track.









Here are few pics after I replaced the track.

















The previous pics are from the left side incline. Here is a pic of the right side after I replaced the track.


----------



## IlliniViking

The other area of major track issues was on the front of the layout next to my crossover. There are three sets of track that run through this area. This is also an area where I had to cut the track to take down the layout last summer. When I reassembled the layout i just used rail joiners to reconnect tracks. A few things happened at this location. The framework was not lined up correctly when I screwed it back together. Also the foam seems to have lifted or curled a little at the joint. To repair this area I attacked it a few ways. First I lined the framework up better which helped a little. Then I used some washers and screws to get the foam to lay tighter to the framework. The final step was to remove the track and sand down the roadbed to smooth it out ad place new track. After several passes I had no issues with derailment or uncoupling.

Here are some before pics.

























Here are few after pics.


----------



## IlliniViking

Forgot the shot of the running train


----------



## IlliniViking

Here is a video of the 1st run.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome! Good job fixing those. Loved seeing the train run!!


----------



## IlliniViking

VegasN said:


> Awesome! Good job fixing those. Loved seeing the train run!!


Thanks! I love working on the layout while a train is rolling, keeps me motivated and I want to get the inside loops finished.


----------



## IlliniViking

Still chugging along. Working on the inside loops which is one loop that overlaps itself at a crossing. I got the crossings put in place. I have two crossings next to each other, one is for the inner loops, the other leads to nowhere, the track that runs under the upper track, but ends abruptly at the wall. Maybe some day, I will be allowed to cut a hole in the wall and expand into the next room.....ok enough dreaming.....back to the layout.

Here are the two crossings:

















The car shop doesn't look right since I ran the track into the shop on roadbed, so I decided to add a floor, here's where it's at so far. Using styrene, I cut out for the tracks, I wanted the styrene to be flush to the rails, but it's actually too thick, so the wheels would ride up on the styrene.









I then widened the slots for the track and I think it looks better. It's not really prototypical with the ties in there, but I have a plan for that as well. I just need to paint the floor a concrete color and attach it to the building


----------



## VegasN

Looking really good. The funny thing is I am currently working on the same building tracks.....you got me thinking about a floor......


----------



## IlliniViking

Been making quite a bit of progress on the layout. Got quite a bit of track put down including the run to the turntable. Here are some update photos, I'll get some more posted later.

I put in a foundation of balsa wood for the fuel station, the glued the fuel station in place.

















This area I call turnout curve, it's two curved turnouts back to back, with one leading to the double crossing. Here I have some roadbed put down.

















My boy Pete laying under the layout while a thunderstorm is rumbling nearby.


----------



## Nikola

IlliniViking said:


> Been making quite a bit of progress on the layout. Got quite a bit of track put down including the run to the turntable. Here are some update photos, I'll get some more posted later.
> 
> I put in a foundation of balsa wood for the fuel station, the glued the fuel station in place.
> 
> View attachment 288370
> 
> 
> View attachment 288378
> 
> 
> This area I call turnout curve, it's two curved turnouts back to back, with one leading to the double crossing. Here I have some roadbed put down.
> 
> View attachment 288386
> 
> 
> View attachment 288394
> 
> 
> My boy Pete laying under the layout while a thunderstorm is rumbling nearby.
> 
> View attachment 288402


Looks good, and nice pup!

Question - what about filling in that little triangle by the crossings with cork?


----------



## IlliniViking

Nikola said:


> Looks good, and nice pup!
> 
> Question - what about filling in that little triangle by the crossings with cork?


I have not decided how I'm going to finish that area yet. I could put cork in there and then when I ballast fill it in with rock or I might add some weeds to it.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here is a shot of the line that feeds the turntable. I have it all in and have tested with my switcher. Turntable works great, especially after I switched the wiring to the control box. The loco shorted out because I had the wires backwards 









I made some more progress on the car shop. I added some extra styrene so I can glue the building to the foundation.

















Painted them to match the floor. I think it needs to be dirtied up a little, seems too clean for a shop floor.


----------



## Magic

Looking very good Viking. 
Nice to see someone making progress.
I've been at a standstill lately.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Good progress, glad to see it's coming along!


----------



## VegasN

Love the self healing mat......a must have I think....can't wait to get one.


----------



## Lemonhawk

What are you using to glue your track to the cork? I think you could use a lot less of it and still get it to hold the track. Might make any eventual ballasting easier also. White glue or caulk work fine for holding the track (I switched to caulk as it's just a little easier to use). Whatever you use you can spread a thin layer with a putty knife or an old credit card. I use dynaflex 230 (tube or gun) a little goes a long way. For foam gluing I use "liquid nails for projects", regular liquid nails reacts adversely with the foam.


----------



## IlliniViking

VegasN said:


> Love the self healing mat......a must have I think....can't wait to get one.


It is nice to cut on. I just got mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## IlliniViking

Lemonhawk said:


> What are you using to glue your track to the cork? I think you could use a lot less of it and still get it to hold the track. Might make any eventual ballasting easier also. White glue or caulk work fine for holding the track (I switched to caulk as it's just a little easier to use). Whatever you use you can spread a thin layer with a putty knife or an old credit card. I use dynaflex 230 (tube or gun) a little goes a long way. For foam gluing I use "liquid nails for projects", regular liquid nails reacts adversely with the foam.


I'm using Loctite Foamboard construction adhesive. I use it to put down the roadbed and the track. I probably am using a little too much, I know it don't take a lot to hold the track.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here are the pics of the track progress. 

Laid out how the track is going and marked where the feeders wire will be.









Soldered the feeder wires on.









Glued the track in place.









Put the final track piece on the lift up bridge.









Put some more roadbed down for the inner loop.









Here is a shot of the whole layout so far.


----------



## Bwells

What is your reasoning for using foam? Ditto on Don's idea of drilling holes in the cross members now. 3/4", two per piece should do.

Edit: Oops, sorry, a little late for getting to the party!


----------



## IlliniViking

Bwells said:


> What is your reasoning for using foam? Ditto on Don's idea of drilling holes in the cross members now. 3/4", two per piece should do.
> 
> Edit: Oops, sorry, a little late for getting to the party!


I use the foam for a couple of reasons. One is it keeps the noise down when it's running and the other is for carving ability.


----------



## Nikola

I love the connection under the portal to the 'some day in the other room'. 

Suggest landscaping the short section beyond the crossing as an abandoned line, with the portal bricked up inside - you can print something suitable - and place against the wall under the portal. 

Then someday hopefully the work crews will be out there brining that long-unused connection up to spec.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Your track work is looking good. Its coming along nicely!

Mark


----------



## IlliniViking

Since I used roadbed all the way into the car shop, I need to buildup the foundation for it to sit on. 









Here is how turnout curve is looking. I think I'm going to use ground throws here instead of tortoises. One because these are right next to the edge of the table so they are easy to reach, the other reason is because the one is right above a cross member under the table so the tortoise will be a pain to install.









When I first put power to the layout I wired in a light switch under the table so I can just turn it off when I'm finished. I really have no way of knowing if the switch is on or not so I wired in a light. Now I know when the layout is powered without having to look at the radio or under the layout at the DCC power pack.


----------



## VegasN

Hmmm......kinda like the switch and power light idea......


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Hmmm......kinda like the switch and power light idea......


 A pilot light is a great idea. Ours is inside the firehouse.


----------



## VegasN

haha......sorry, just saw the humor in "pilot light" and "firehouse" in the same sentence....


----------



## time warp

Hah! We do have the interior lights of our fire house wired directly off of the accessory power supply. That way when the power strip is on, so are those lights. Works for us.


----------



## IlliniViking

My momentum slowed, but has not stopped. I took a little vacation and headed to Mississippi to visit with the daughter and son-in-law. Wasn't all lost time from the layout, did a little shopping at a hobby shop I found down there. Picked up an IC hopper.









Back home and been working on the layout. installed the second turnout on turnout curve along with the connector track between the turnouts.









These turnouts will use manual ground throws. They are next to edge, very easy to reach and actually will not be used that often.

Feels good to be back on the layout after the short hiatus. Spring weather is here so my time will be limited.


----------



## VegasN

Looking very good! Glad you had a vacation, we all need one from time to time.
Nice looking hopper! Out of state hobby store, almost like an import.....


----------



## IlliniViking

VegasN said:


> Looking very good! Glad you had a vacation, we all need one from time to time.
> Nice looking hopper! Out of state hobby store, almost like an import.....


Something like that  Nothing like a 12 hour drive for a hopper  

It's a nice little hobby shop that is half vape shop. They have a decent HO and N selection. I was speaking with the owner and he is actually trying to increase his inventory. I've been there twice and purchased something both times.


----------



## VegasN

Nice!


----------



## IlliniViking

Installed the Caboose Hobbies ground throws. Since these turnouts will not be used a lot and they are very reachable on the edge of the layout, I went with ground throws instead of tortoises. 









Here's a couple close ups showing how I attached the ground throws to the turnout.


----------



## flyboy2610

I do the same thing with a apiece of wire. Sometimes the ground throw needs to a bit of a distance from the turnout, and the wire works quite well.


----------



## time warp

I've always liked Caboose ground throws. Nice going!


----------



## VegasN

Nice job!!


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks guys. The first issue was the pin on the ground throw was too big for the turnout hole. The other issues is these are curved turnouts and the ground throw is on the inside of the curve, it would be too close in my opinion. The wire worked perfect.


----------



## IlliniViking

Went to a local train show today, picked up a few items.

Even though I'm no where ready for scenery, I could not pass up a couple of semi trucks.









I see a lot of RailBox boxcars on the CN line that runs through my town, picked up one for my BNSF line.









Got a couple of structures, an interlocking tower and one for the industrial area.
















And finally my favorite purchase for the day. My new Walthers Mainline SD70ACe. DCC equipped, has ditch lights and the sound is great. She's very powerful too. I have a 4% grade and my other loco stuggles with just 8 cars, this one doesn't flinch. I can't wait to add more rolling stock and give a good test.


----------



## VegasN

Oooooooo......you got the exact BNSF locomotive that I want!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## jlc41

IlliniViking, nice buy, I like that loco.


----------



## rjent

IlliniViking said:


> Went to a local train show today, picked up a few items.
> 
> Even though I'm no where ready for scenery, I could not pass up a couple of semi trucks.
> 
> View attachment 297857
> 
> 
> I see a lot of RailBox boxcars on the CN line that runs through my town, picked up one for my BNSF line.
> 
> View attachment 297865
> 
> 
> Got a couple of structures, an interlocking tower and one for the industrial area.
> 
> View attachment 297873
> 
> View attachment 297881
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite purchase for the day. My new Walthers Mainline SD70ACe. DCC equipped, has ditch lights and the sound is great. She's very powerful too. I have a 4% grade and my other loco stuggles with just 8 cars, this one doesn't flinch. I can't wait to add more rolling stock and give a good test.
> 
> View attachment 297889


I am 66 YO and my wife and I help a friend out with a rural mail route a couple of days a week. I see 5 and 6 engine consists with engines just like that at least once a month on the route. Many times they are pulling mile long consists 60 MPH (I match speed with them  ). Nice find. I set up a 4x9 test track in my woodshop to test some engines I bought in an estate sale a little while ago. I am editing some video and will start a thread soon if some want me too
. 
Love this thread, keeps me motivated .... :smilie_daumenpos:

Dick


----------



## IlliniViking

I'm kind of kicking myself, he had two of the locos, different road numbers. Of course if I would have bought both, the wife would be the one doing the kicking.


----------



## VegasN

IlliniViking said:


> I'm kind of kicking myself, he had two of the locos, different road numbers. Of course if I would have bought both, the wife would be the one doing the kicking.


haha!! I feel ya!


----------



## doneuald

I also have the same Loco, love the looks.
Ask me how I know Coach purses are approximately $300! ; )


----------

